# Car Crash



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

So, I was in a car crash on Sunday. I hit a bump in the road going around 40MPH, and a bunch of warning lights came on my dash. I couldn't brake or steer. My car slingshot over 3 lanes of traffic, over a median, then 3 more lanes of traffic and hit a Cadillac that was driving towards me at around 40MPH. Once my car flew over the median, I thought I was a goner (life flashing before my eyes type deal). Then, I heard an explosion from the airbags deploying, and I was ok. 

I think a near death (or what seemed like a near death experience at the time) can give a new meaning to life. If life can end so quickly, what do I really have to be afraid of in other parts of my life?

3 weird things .... #1) I had my car at the shop for a regular maintenance/check up on Saturday, so I speculate that they messed something up on my car. This was my first maintenance job on the car, and a bunch of warning lights come on the next day?? Coincidence? I'm not sure...I've owned this car for around 6 months and nothing like this had ever happened. 
#2) A guy online who claims to be a psychic told me not to go driving that night because "something bad was going to happen" when I told him that I had to leave.
#3) My friend later told me he had a dream on Friday night of me crashing my car.

Why is this in positive thinking? Well, like I said, what is there really to fear in life when you can die at any instant? Of course, I hope my car isn't totaled, but I'm alive, and that's what ultimately matters.

In the words of a friend "I'm one lucky SOB". Other stuff has happened to me that should have been more devastating, but I've cheated major injuries and death. I've never even broken a bone.


----------



## Unloveable (Nov 29, 2010)

WOW!! Glad you're alright.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks, Unloveable!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

wow that sounds scary, I am intrigued as to what could have failed to completely cut critical controls, almost sounds like what happens when you lose the engine or maybe the power steering pump (if that feeds the brake booster as well). Strange.

Anyway great you are ok, certainly sounds like you did cheat injury or worse! If you can take positive from it then that's fantastic as well.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:shock Glad you're okay!


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ghosty said:


> So I'm really curious.. what's it like to take an airbag to the face?
> Oh, and sorry you were in an accident. That sucks! I've been in a few myself. And you make a good point, we can all die at any time, so we shouldn't be afraid to get the most out of life. Live like today is your last day type of thing...


Well, it happened super quickly of course. My nose was sore (and swollen) for a few hours from hitting the airbag, but that went away. Luckily, I didn't even break my nose! Also, there was that explosive residue all over my shirt. It's pretty much gunpowder that deploys the airbag. The whole car smelled like fire/explosive.

On another note, I have brusing on the left side of my pelvic bone from the seat belt, and it's sore to walk on my left side. The doctor said I can still lift weights for upper body training, but he said not to do any leg exercises for 2 weeks. It kind of sucks because I like going to the gym, but oh well .. it could definitely be worse!


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ospi said:


> wow that sounds scary, I am intrigued as to what could have failed to completely cut critical controls, almost sounds like what happens when you lose the engine or maybe the power steering pump (if that feeds the brake booster as well). Strange.
> 
> Anyway great you are ok, certainly sounds like you did cheat injury or worse! If you can take positive from it then that's fantastic as well.


Yeah, I was able to quickly read the warning lights before it happened. The "check engine" light came on, the "traction control" light came on (my tires are pretty crappy, but the pavement was dry), and then there was another symbol. I looked it up, and it meant that cylinders were misfiring. One thing they did do during maintenance was a brake flush .. I don't know if they messed that up? It just seems too coincidental that it happens the day after my first checkup on the car!

Yeah...I try to stay optimistic even when life throws curve balls. As long as I'm alive, I will take what life throws at me.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> :shock Glad you're okay!


Thanks, Neptunus! I was scared as you know what .. Especially when I flew over the median. Good thing I was NOT going highway speeds!!

If the woman had not hit me, I would have hit right into a huge tree trunk. I'm not sure what would have been worse. On a car, there is some give, but she was moving. A tree is stationary, but it wouldn't have given at all.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

When you say you lost brakes, did the pedal go to the floor or just become incredibly hard to push?

It's strange to lose both power steering and brakes without losing the engine at the same time. Is someone going to investigate the cause of the incident?


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ospi said:


> When you say you lost brakes, did the pedal go to the floor or just become incredibly hard to push?
> 
> It's strange to lose both power steering and brakes without losing the engine at the same time. Is someone going to investigate the cause of the incident?


Yes, I believe my insurance is going to look into it as well as the car dealership. Yeah, the brakes and steering just became incredibly stiff, and it's like my car just slingshot out of control. It's a rear wheel drive car, and the back end just kind of lost it after I hit a small bump in the road. I sometimes do accelerate quickly through corners, but I was just driving normally this time.

Could the engine misfiring have caused something like this? I don't know TONS about cars .. I know enough to have a pretty good discussion, but when it comes to engine stuff, I'm a little lost.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ghosty said:


> Yeah it's definitely a good thing that it happens in an instant and it's over and done before you even know what happened. The after effects are no fun but better than being seriously injured or dead. What I think would suck is if say your car is sliding down an icy hill and you know you are going to hit the car in front of you but you have 10 minutes to sit and think about it and if the airbag pops into your mind, that would freak me out the most lol.
> 
> 40mph is pretty fast for an accident. I'd say you're pretty lucky. No more SA for you! :boogie


Yeah. Luckily, I live in Dallas. I used to live in Chicago, but I moved here before I even started driving! We don't get much ice (only a few times a year) ... Yeah, 40MPH is pretty fast, and you have to take into account how fast the other person was going ... I'm not sure if she was slowing down or not. I wouldn't say no more SA for me haha ... I wish! ... But it does give me a new perspective on things. I try to create things into learning experiences even when they are bad.

My friend pointed out he has body issues, and I have car/electronic/computer problems. Every year, he has had some weird thing. Last year, he was bit by a mosquito and had bot flys growing in his head. 
My last car had an electrical short, and it burned to the ground in our driveway.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ghosty said:


> Bot flies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wtf:wtf:wtf:wtf:wtfoke


Yup. List of things my friend has had: thyroid problems, burst appendix, salmonella, bot flys .. so he thinks he's just going to die soon ... He's going sailing in Belize this Winter break, so who knows what will happen ... He's had all of this stuff ever since I've known him, and I've known him for like 3 years.

His gf is making him sell his motorcycle haha .. He's reckless with it, and there is a "no chase law" here in Dallas, so he just speeds from the cops on his bike.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank goodness you're okay!

Your story in some ways reminds me of this Car Talk item from last week: http://www.mysanantonio.com/business/article/Engine-bolts-may-have-failed-854015.php


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

wjc75225 said:


> Yes, I believe my insurance is going to look into it as well as the car dealership. Yeah, the brakes and steering just became incredibly stiff, and it's like my car just slingshot out of control. It's a rear wheel drive car, and the back end just kind of lost it after I hit a small bump in the road. I sometimes do accelerate quickly through corners, but I was just driving normally this time.
> 
> Could the engine misfiring have caused something like this? I don't know TONS about cars .. I know enough to have a pretty good discussion, but when it comes to engine stuff, I'm a little lost.


Yeah sounds like you lost hydraulics when the engine cut or something. Dangerous.

Anyway, you are well which is all that matters.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

wjc75225 said:


> bot flys .. so he thinks he's just going to die soon ...


Ugh, aren't those those flies that gestate in your flesh? uke


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Good to hear you're okay. The one crash I was in was a very scary experience so I can relate. You seem to be staying positive which is always a good route to take. As they say, any crash you can walk away from is a good one.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> Ugh, aren't those those flies that gestate in your flesh? uke


Haha .. yes they are! Ewww


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Yeah sounds like you lost hydraulics when the engine cut or something. Dangerous.
> 
> Anyway, you are well which is all that matters.


Yes, very dangerous!


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

silentcliche said:


> Good to hear you're okay. The one crash I was in was a very scary experience so I can relate. You seem to be staying positive which is always a good route to take. As they say, any crash you can walk away from is a good one.


Thanks! And yes, a crash that you can walk away from is a good one .. Cars can be replaced, but I cannot! =]

Yeah, I'm trying my hardest to stay positive even though I did love that car!


----------



## Trek (Apr 12, 2010)

I was in a wicked bad cycling accident a few months back, taken to the ER by an ambulance... blacked out a bunch of times, heart was freaking out (I have heart problems) so I thought I was a goner... had the weird "life flash before your eyes thing" too. It was freaky. Then I found out that I shattered a kidney, broke four ribs, and got liver damage. ~3 months later and I'm still not all healed up, but somewhat better.

After this experience I also came to the realization about life, you only get one and you don't know when you're gunna die... so you shouldn't pass on chances because you're scared. If you're dead you wont be able to do it... so do it when you can.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Sounds scary.

That was a nice car too, a 735 or something right?

Any photos of the wreck?


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Sounds scary.
> 
> That was a nice car too, a 735 or something right?
> 
> Any photos of the wreck?


It was a 335i. Here are a couple of pics of it in the junkyard. Our insurance is going to total it! =[


















And to extend my bad luck with cars .. This is what happened to my last one...


----------

